

Appointlet - Allow your users to schedule appointments on your Google Calendar - trafficlight
http://appointlet.com/

======
stevejalim
Nice one - looks good! Hope it works out well for you.

But, just to chip in:

1) Does your target market know that a Google Account is, effectively, a Gmail
address? They might think the barrier to entry is higher than it is.

2) Homepage says: >No credit card required. No sign up required. Just log in
with your Google account.

Which sounds great. But when I hit the FAQs, I see:

> Do you support any payment methods/services other than PayPal? > Not at this
> time. Maybe Google Checkout if there is demand.

Maybe it's just me in my nerddom, but "just log in with your Google account"
combined with "no credit card required" made me expect Google Checkout to be
the default payment method, or at the very least supported.

May be worth adding a nod to Paypal somewhere earlier on, or an FAQ towards
the top of the list explaining what payment methods _are_ supported (and why
the customer should be happy about them/it, etc, etc). Would help you avoid
the negative, "No, sorry, only PayPal" vibe of the current answer.

~~~
jarcoal
Thanks for checking out the site!

I agree that just supporting PayPal is a hindrance to people adopting the
site. I will make Google Checkout (and maybe Stripe) a priority.

------
abraham
Google Calendar has built in support for appointments.

[http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=...](http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=190998)

------
keithharris
A year ago we (the guys behind <http://WhenIsGood.net>) built
<http://youcanbook.me> to solve this problem. Shipped a ton of features since
then. We came out of stealth 6 months ago and are already processing 15,000
bookings a week.

Wishing best of luck to the Appointlet team - looks like they've made a great
start!

Keith Harris <http://softlysoftware.com>

~~~
jarcoal
Congrats on your success! You've got a nice looking site.

I appreciate the best wishes; I hope there will be a team one day, but right
now it's just me :)

------
sundars
whats the timezone shown in the pop out? Is it mine or can the user configure
the timezone to be specified?

what if i have multiple google accounts and i want to show the aggregate
availability. for example i have four sales reps and they all have free time
between 10 am and 11 am. if all four are booked the end user should see the
time slot as full, else till all four are booked the user should be able to
book that time slot. if that possible?

~~~
jarcoal
The timezone shown is that of the owner.

Currently it only support single users. This is my first web business, so I
decided to keep the scope very small and focus on sole proprietors.

That said, I looking into building multi-user functionality, as that is
required to compete with the "big boys" like Genbook.

